# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  How I managed to hit a nail squarely on the head of Hitbosh!!!

## wittstar

As you all know by now  I very often talk with guys who have kicked the bucket.Some of them long time ago some of them recently.
This all started years ago,1992!!!
By that time I realized that every  thought I had had about this part of the world which they call the Haughty West,had been anything but realistic.
When I finally was kicked out for ever from all the bestial surroundings and the playgrounds of the jungle and was told in the manners of the beasts that my only chance to survive was to turn completely parasitic,I remember I felt very perplexed and even started playing day and night with the idea of turning the jungle into a desert through wholehearted prayers.Why not:
No more competitive chances for me,no personality rights,no nothing.Instead compulsory consumption of all kinds of queer products of chemistry.
It was precisely amidst this exaltation that  I,finding my communication with the living quite blocked,decided to cut it short and one morning knocked  vehemently at the gate of the Hereafter.After persistent knocking Death honored me with its appearance in person.
I was asked:why had I knocked.
I told Master Death all I had been gone through.Master Death said:even I am touched from the cruel way they have treated you.Tell me what do you want from me?
Are you suicidal and need some help to die or do you want me to encourage some guys to kick the bucket or what?
I said:suicidal-in spite of the compulsory chemistry I have to consume I have never been.
In other words I am very fond of the jungle,you know the family,the offspring,the greenery,the eyes that move around you,I love them all and I would for God's sake never jump out into your dimension on my own free will.As for you encouraging some guys to jump to your side we could talk about it some other time,thank you.
Why I knocked at your gate this time though is the simple reason that no one talks to me here anymore,and even those who speak with me do not take me seriously and are always in a hurry to turn to some other interlocutor.To put it plainly:would you please inform people from your dimension about this need of mine to talk with somebody who does not despise me because of being white,Albanian,smart and sexy!!!
And would you please lift for ever the embargo in the communication between yours inhabitants and me,the dead among the living.
It's done said Master Death.
After I had expressed my thanks we parted.
Since that happy knocking at the gate of the Hereafter I have,thanks to God,solved all the problems  the beasts of the jungle had created in my communication in tongues.
How could I otherwise survive the repeated imprisonments in the asylum,the pains of the compulsive isolation and the many other luxuries of the Haughty West!!!
Sometimes I invite some dead guy to conversation and sometimes its one or the other from that majority who ask me whether I would be willing to talk to him or to her.
One morning,I remember it quite well it was a wonderful morning I was visited by Naztraaedin in person.
I said:Hi Naztraaedin thanks for coming:what's up!!!
Naztraaedin said directly:I need your help Nobody.You know from what people tell about me that when I was among the living they called me also:the master of the nail!!!
There was no head,or hall,or chair where I did not fix a nail any time I wanted to.Having thus been a master of the nail I feel a deep regret and frustration and my spirit,though in heaven never comes to calmness because I could not fix any nail at the hall of the club they call the
:"Gidi-inatci-edepsezi" club.This because of the very exclusivity of that club.So I am asking from you to please become a member of that club and fix a single nail in the inner surroundings of the club,but this not anywhere.I have been told that right behind the chair of the chairperson of that club there is a bust of Adolf Hitbosch whom the club members honor as the most self-destructive 
loser among all the narcissi that ever grew on this planet.
I said:I beg your pardon mr Naztraaedin did you say those guys have the cult of a suicidal loser,how is it then that they don't lock them in the asylum where I have been successfully trained to be parasitic,because of being white,Albanian,smart and sexy.
That's exactly what I said-continued Naztraaedin,but I do not know why they deprive them from the right to be locked into a psychiatric asylum against their will.

Mr Nastraaedin-asked I further how is it that you could not qualify for membership in that club,what made the club that exclusive?Were you not smart enough for that company?

Neither...nor-responded the dead.
The point is that those guys accept only and only people who are insane and who can certify their insanity by means of undeniable facts and documents.Having heard around that you are well versed in all the shades of insanity and its institutions I greatly hope that you could do for me what I could not do all my life.
I see-said I.I shall try!!!
Thanks said Naztraaedin and left.
Having still a desire to help the living and the dead I thought to myself I shall pay a visit to that club this very evening.Finding their address proved to be very easy.
It was nine o'clock in the evening  when I knocked at the door of the "Gidi-inatci-edepsezi" club.
I was left to wait a long time before finally somebody opened it from within.
What the hell you want here-said the man who opened the door.
I intend to become a member of this club said I.
He looked attentively at me,weighing me from the feet to the head and then said:I do not think you qualify for our club but you are perhaps lucky,I am not the one who decides.
Then I was told to follow him and was led through a labyrinth of corridors to find myself finally in front of a man sitting at a chair with a bust of Hitbosch behind him.
Name-asked the chairperson.
Nobody-said I.
How can you prove your insanity asked the man.I gathered myself and started:
Well first of all I have been in Kabul and still think and tell the people whenever and wherever I can,that Kabul is not the capital of Great Britain!!!
That's crazy,but not crazy enough.Further-said the chairperson in a very strict voice.

Further-said I,I believe in my human rights,I take my own rights and those of people I care for very seriously.
That's crazy but not crazy enough.Further.
Further-said  I,I have been run over by big police vans through decades and I still demand from the legal system that these serious traffic matters should be judged by independent judges,though I know that I am only white,Albanian,smart,and sexy,though I know that independent judges are to be found only in the world of the Hereafter!!!
That's crazy but not crazy enough.Further-said the chairperson.

Further-said I,I have a strong craving a thirst for enjoying my personality rights,and believe them paradoxically to have been trampled down through police fists and vans,though I know that I have been only knocked down by their fists,and run over by their vans.
Further I feel an imperative compulsory need to be respected for what I am,though I am only white,Albanian,smart and sexy!!!
That's crazy-said the chairperson,but not crazy enough.Further.

Further-said I,though I have been roving around for years in the streets of Kabul,I still have no taste for mines and patriarchal incests,and am always too lazy to kill anybody,including people who have thus maltreated me,which peaceful behavior on my side as you know,as an indicator of
a perpetual lack of energy gives official medicine the right to classify me morbus bleuler,which please see here written and stamped on this document if you do not mind.

That's crazy but not crazy enough-said the chairperson.Further.

Further-said I,I nourish great love for my family members,and feel very sad to have brought them to an ocean of troubles sir!!!

Further.
Right now I have an uncontrollable drive to bring a nail out of my pocket and the hammer out of the other pocket and hit the nail squarely on the head of the bust of Hitbosch!!!
Saying these words I took the nail and the hammer out of the pockets and hit it squarely on the head of the bust of Hitbosch!!!
As I was moving I noticed some sign of enthusiasm on the masochist face of the chairperson.
Crazy,I say crazy enough-said the chairperson.
Anything to add Mr.Nobody?

This is all-said I.
Well Mr.Nobody I notice some inclination for paradoxes in your syntax and this adds to the points of course but more than this,you must know that as all the clubs here in Haughty West we have also an obligation before our laws to ask you an essential general question:
Mr.Nobody do you believe in our sacred Western constitutional right of the freedom of speech:Do you believe that you have the right to say anything which the government of this country approves of? Do you believe that on the basis of our sacred Article one of the constitution you have the right to be beaten,humiliated and even the right to be killed in case you choose to express opinions which diverge from those of the government!!!

Yes of course-said I.

Anything further Mr.Nobody?
Mr.chairperson-said I,I almost forgot to present to you my most insane assumptions!!!

Go on!
Mr.chairperson I have the fixed idea that humans should be peaceful and nice to each other,that conflicts should be avoided,and that in case they cannot be avoided if the adversary is of equal force one should count till 100 before boxing,and till 1000 in case the adversary is stronger than one!!!

Crazy enough-said the chairperson.
In this case being that we are an insane club of paradoxes,on behalf of the club I tell you here and now that you Mr.Nobody qualify as a member of the "Gidi-inatci-edepsezi" club.

To which emotionally charged verbal outburst of the chairperson I responded:

Oh forget it all Mr.Chairperson.Being that I am only white,Albanian,smart and sexy,having hit the bust squarely on the head I do not want anymore to be a member of your club.
And I started talking to Naztraaedin mentioning his name as I was speaking to him.
Who is Naztraaedin?Who are you talking to?Asked the chairperson,raising his voice louder and louder.
Who is this guy talking to?
The man who had opened the door of the club for me,picked me from my coat and pushed me through the labyrinth the way back to the door.
I knew it,I knew it,and I told you right at the entrance you silly intruder that you would not classify for this club,didn't I.I realized it at the first glance that you are too insane for this club you white trash.I should have better not allowed you to enter here at all.


Author:Wittstar

----------


## wittstar

Fjalite e meposhtme ne origjinalin qe kam shkruar une jane shkruar ndryshe:

"I could not fix any nail at ll at the hall of the club..."

kuptohet ne origjinalin qe kam shkruar une eshte:

"I could not fix any nail at the hall of the club..."


"jungle had created in may communication in tongues..."

ne origjinalin qe kam shkruar une eshte:

"jungle had created in my communication in tongues..."

"knocked down by their feasts..."

Fjala f-i-s-t,sa here eshte shkruar ne kete shkrim

duhet te ish shkruar "fist" dhe jo "feast"

"where I have been successfully been trained to be parasitic..."

duhet te jete:
"where I have been successfully trained to be parasitic..."

----------

